# Hello from Austria!



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

don't worry mate, your sentences structure is better than approximately 90% of the American people lol.

welcome!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

hey wat can u tell me about austria??? my cousin lives there... and i was thinking bout doing a season there... how hard would it be for me to get a visa??? and where is the closest resort to Eben im Pongau. thats wer my cuz lives... is accom hard to get, or should i live with him... hey let me no...


----------

